# New ETL



## WalmartDrone (Aug 6, 2021)

Weird how life works. So I used to be a TM a few years ago before I went to blue side a couple of years ago and had a meteoric rise over there even worked at the corporate level.

But life works in mysterious ways, and I recently took a job as ETL-S&E anything I need to know about the position (No need to post the before signing my life away obligatory etl post I know what I got myself into) especially around S&E and just the general outlook of ETL life.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Aug 6, 2021)

WalmartDrone said:


> Weird how life works. So I used to be a TM a few years ago before I went to blue side a couple of years ago and had a meteoric rise over there even worked at the corporate level.
> 
> But life works in mysterious ways, and I recently took a job as ETL-S&E anything I need to know about the position (No need to post the before signing my life away obligatory etl post I know what I got myself into) especially around S&E and just the general outlook of ETL life.


Drive up efficiency as an extension of fulfillment should be a HUGE focus for you. Monitor net promoter scores for areas that can be improved by leveraging GUEST behaviors. Basic acknowledgement of a guest's existence from a team member as they shop is a simple and easy way to boost the guest's opinion of their experience. I frequent many of our sister stores in the district and I can barely get eye contact, so it's a great way to set your team apart without costing the company a dime. If your team isn't meeting standards in linebusting/my checkout/service replacement plans, partner with specialty leadership and make sure that they understand their role in those metrics (as well as Front end). My techs have helped front end learn about service plans while front end helped my style team work out the bugs on the my checkout!

Also, for the love of god make sure the bathrooms are spotless. You can get a ton of negative reviews from a messy bathroom.


----------



## Rastaman (Aug 6, 2021)

Give your team positive feedback as well as things that need to be improved on.

Two best things I ever heard from leadership-

My DM at First Watch used to say "Am I catching people doing things right?" If people just get dumped on,  they shut down. 

My favorite STL used to say "My job is to remove obstacles" seems like most Target leadership now just looks to blame someone. 

Try to be positive and enthusiastic with your team. That goes a long way.

Keep your metrics green. That's all that's important now.


----------



## Angular Momentum (Aug 6, 2021)

My ETL SE just got replaced. The last one would answer all my ideas with "wouldn't that be great?" It was a major issue, we couldn't change... she thought there was no way to make changes. 

My new ETL says "good idea, way to problem solve. I expect this change by next week. Let me know what you need from me."

The difference a good leader can make is amazing. 

My SD always says it is her job to develop ETLs to be SDs, that the ETLs should be developing their leaders into ETLs and the TLs should be making leaders of their TMs. And now we are all working together on that, finally 🙌

So, as a SETL I guess my advice to you is just be a tool of empowerment. 😁


----------



## WalmartDrone (Aug 7, 2021)

Thank you everyone!! Everyone has been helpful. You guys were lifesavers when I was a TM and I’m glad to see it has not changed.

I appreciate all of you.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Aug 18, 2021)

Make your TLs watch the lanes when it's busy. We're squirrelly and like to run around doing everything that desperately needs doing, when we should be orchestrating those sorts of tasks instead of performing them. Huge impact on NPS when wait time is great.


----------

